# Using olive oil on high temperature



## chamcham (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,
can you tell me what the real matter is with olive oil and high temperature?As far as I know it is not good to heat it up, because it burns easily. But now I started watching Gordon Ramsay videos, and he always uses olive oil for a hot pan. So how is it really?
Cham


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

the problem is a definition of "terms" - how hot is "hot"?

overheated oils (or any fat) starting breaking down with an associated change in flavor - usually not an "improved" flavor

here's what I found for the 'smoke point' olive oils:

Extra virgin olive oil 320F
High quality (low acidity) extra virgin olive oil 405F
Virgin olive oil 420
Extra light olive oil 468F 

taking them past their smoke point is one measure of "too hot"

I use plain old olive oil everyday for cooking / sauting / frying. 
and yes, inattention to the heating pan produces smoke, odor and icky brown goop in the pan.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The smoking point of olive oil is 210 f.. according to olive oil manufacturers on their web site. always thought it to be higher.corn oil and butter normally break down at this temp. Ideal shallow pan frying is 180 f.. Olive oil unlike others keeps its nutrition content at this temp, where as other oils do not. According to most test conducted on it .Food should not be placed in a pan where oil is not hot enough as it will absorb the oil. Olive oil will cause a crust to form on the product therefore eliminating oil absorbtion.I am not talking blended oils just pure olive oil. After cooking it can be strained and used over more times then most other oils. Some other oils after a time can even form toxins. Hope this helps answer some of your question.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed, your temps look like C than F and I question the claims about nutrients. 

It also depends what olive oil type you're talking about.

Extra virgin loses its flavor when cooked over high heat. It has a lower smoke point than other types of olive oil . It costs quite a bit as oils go. Extra Virgin is the type of olive oil most people say not to cook with at a high temp and it's for the above mentioned reasons. It actually works pretty well for a lot of pan purposes.

However, you have to balance the cost of acquiring and storing those different types of olive oils against how much and how often you use those types of oils. You don't want to be throwing out rancid oil you never got around to using just because it's the type for high heat cooking.

For me, I buy a mainstream decent grade extra virgin for the bulk of my olive oil needs. And I use it at some high temp applications. I have a small bottle of boutique grade extra virgin for those special applications. That's the most economical method for me.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

My error it is centergrade, I am so used to farenheit I made an f instead of c.. However if you go into olive oil smoke points on the web this is what you get


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

If it smokes like a chimney and becomes as viscous as water.....you probably heated it waaayyy to hot. But the same can be said for all oils. 

For me I heat my pan over med high flame for about 1-1/2 to 2 minutes, add my oil, pan (or roll) the pan for good coverage and then my ingredients. 

I use pomace, a blend of pomace and canola or a blend of Pure virgin olive oil and canola for all my sautéing. Never for things like stir-frys. That task is reserved for peanut oil. Much more resilient than olive or other oils.

I use Extra Virgin Olive oil or a blend with canola (usually 50/50) only when the heat is off to "finish" something like Marinara, in vinaigrettes but mixed only with a wire whip by hand, or drizzled on veg (hot or cold) as a finish to for an enhanced flavor. I do use it in the oil/herb mix for my home made croûtons or infused oils but it is on the heat only long enough to provide enough heat to steep the ingredients.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As Dill said, it's possible that Ramsay's not using extra virgin olive oil -- but that's doubtful. Ramsay uses whatever tastes best. It's been the fashion to saute in EVOO for some time, and if Ramsay's food is anything it's fashionable. Also what you see is not frying, what you see is sauteing and searing. The processes are different from frying. 

To get a sense of what's going on, you have to understand the reality of a modern, high-end restaurant kitchen. Tasks are done at whatever is the maximum speed that will not degrade the product. 

Pans are placed on a much higher flame than a home cook would use to preheat. Not because a higher flame is better, but because it's faster. (If it's any consolation those high flames are destroying the pan.) The cook lifts the pan off the flame, and pours in enough oil to do the job -- off the flame. The hot pan starts to temper the oil, but it takes a few seconds for the oil to come overcome its thermal inertia -- before it can overheat, the cook replaces the pan on the stove and gets the product in. Bang Bang, just like a 4,5,3 double play. The product lowers the oil's temp and the flame is adjusted to the optimum cooking temperature immediately. In the meantime, the bottom of the product has already seared and is ready to release with a quick swirl. And the oil only flirted with the smoke point. The presentation side is perfect, and the product finishes cooking on the bottom.

If orders for the product are coming in waves, it's possible that the ideal flame won't be adjusted. Whatever works best. Cooking is all about smooth, because smooth = fast. You can't hurry, because hurrying isn't smooth. "The hurrieder you go, the behinder you get," is as true in the kitchen as anywhere else. Besides, it's dangerous in there. Hot, sharp, and no shortage of temporary or permanently brainless idiots. Hurrying.

Timing. Rhythm. Anticipation. Dancing to the music of the food as the orders come in. Working with one or two other cooks who have responsibility for the same plate. I don't know how to describe it, other than say it's a lot like juggling chainsaws and ping-pong balls. 

BDL


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Thermal inertia--now that's a really cool phrase! I like it and it applies to my work too :^)


----------



## chamcham (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you for your answers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

This looks like an old discussion, however, I thought it would be important to mention...  I have switched to only using olive oil to finish off a dish, pour over noodles, make dressings, or coat fish/mushrooms before baking.  What I heard is using olive oil beyond a medium heat is not recommended because it actually starts breaking down the oil into toxic chemicals similar to what happens to petroleum to make plastic.

So, I've been using Safflower or Sunflower oil for all my stove-top cooking.  I believe Safflower oil is not only better for high heat, but I believe it is better for you.  It is higher in polyunsaturated fats, but it has Vitamin E and Omega 6 fatty acids. Whereas Olive oil is higher in Mono-unsaturated fats (the good fats).

Hope this isn't too late to help any of you still pondering on this issue.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I heard you shouldn't take oil above 400 and it can ignite after that point.



Dillbert said:


> the problem is a definition of "terms" - how hot is "hot"?
> 
> overheated oils (or any fat) starting breaking down with an associated change in flavor - usually not an "improved" flavor
> 
> ...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

FWIW...

Avocado oil 520°F271°CSafflower oilRefined510°F266°CRice bran oil 490°F254°CGhee (Indian Clarified Butter) 485°F252°CTea seed oil 485°F252°CCanola oilHigh Oleic475°F246°CCanola oilRefined470°F240°COlive oilExtra light468°F242°CCanola oilExpeller Press464°F240°COlive oilPomace460°F238°CPalm oilDifractionated455°F235°C[1]Coconut oilRefined450°F232°CCorn oilRefined450°F232°CPeanut oilRefined450°F232°CSesame oilSemirefined450°F232°CSoybean oilRefined450°F232°CSunflower oilRefined450°F232°CSunflower oilSemirefined450°F232°CHazelnut oil 430°F221°CAlmond oil 420°F216°CCottonseed oil 420°F216°CGrapeseed oil 420°F216°COlive oilVirgin420°F216°CMacadamia oil 413°F210°COlive oil, high quality (low acidity)Extra virgin405°F207°CWalnut oilSemirefined400°F204°COlive oilExtra virgin375°F191°CLard 370°F182°CVegetable shortening 360°F182°CButter 350°F177°CCoconut oilUnrefined350°F177°CSesame oilUnrefined350°F177°CSoybean oilSemirefined350°F177°CHemp oil 330°F165°CCorn oilUnrefined320°F160°CPeanut oilUnrefined320°F160°CSafflower oilSemirefined320°F160°CSoybean oilUnrefined320°F160°CSunflower oil, high oleicUnrefined320°F160°CWalnut oilUnrefined320°F160°CFlax seed oilUnrefined225°F107°CSafflower oilUnrefined225°F107°CSunflower oilUnrefined225°F107°C


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

abefroman said:


> I heard you shouldn't take oil above 400 and it can ignite after that point.


But only with a gas stove. When the oil gets hot and splutters, it forms a fine mist (and I'm sure you've noticed that on your stove top) If the mist meets a gas flame, it will ignite, this usually doesn't happen with an electric or induction stove


----------

